# First Communion Photography



## Alphaem (Apr 3, 2010)

At the end of this month and most of next month lots of young students  will be making their "First  Communion". This is a great opportunity for photographers to make  an income with their photography. As a special promotion for Easter, I  am offering my "First  Communion" report for $10, which normally sells for $27. The  special price is good until Monday April 5th at midnight when the price  goes back to $27. This report is 15 pages of photos and information that  tells you everything you need to know to get started with "First  Communion" photography. I will answer any questions for those who  purchase the report in the comment section of the "First  Communion" post, that you can find by clicking on any of the "First  Communion" links.


----------

